# WAGO 750-880 Datum Uhrzeit stellen - Inselbetrieb



## soundmachine123 (21 Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs udn Mädels,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem. Eine Wago 750-880 wird im Inselbetrieb, also ohne NTP-Zeitserver o.ä. betrieben.
Ich möchte gerne über die WebVisu eine Möglichkeit liefern, Datum und Uhrzeit der Steuerung zu stellen um z.B. Alarme mit korrektem zeitstempel anzuzeigen.

Ich arbeite hierzu mit der Systemfunktion:
SysRtcSetTime(actRTC);
Diese erwartet als Eingabeparameter eine Variable vom Typ DT.
Das ist aber die Zeit seit 1970 in Sekunden. Wie kann ich beispeilsweise ein Struct mit dem Inhalt:

Jahr: INT
Monat : INT;
Tag : INT;
Stunde : INT
...

in den Datentyp DT überführen. Bei Siemens ganz einfach, hier noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MSB (21 Januar 2014)

In der Wago Scheduler Lib gibt es in der Abteilung Conversion genau das was du suchst.
http://wago.de/service/downloads/do...t_cms_de&lang=de#appnotedetailsLibraries_BAde

Mfg
Manuel


----------

